# How do you rate your better half! 1to10



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

This should be interesting? How do you rate your spose when it comes to supporting our CURSE. My wife's the best when it comes to my spooky fetish for haunting. She doesn't get involved but never knocks it, even encourage's me to be more creative. BTW I hope I don't get anybody in trouble with your significant other, Ha Ha Ha.

My wife get's a 10


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Well I dont xactly have a better half...got a boyfriend....could i barrow one of you guys for this thread heheheheh.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

You sure can wormyt!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Perfect Ten not only supports and gets involved but picks up the items I cant get to and reminds me when when I fall behind on props.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

My husband gets a perfect 10...if there were a higher number he'd get that. He doesn't get involved in the build much, leaves the creative part to me, but he's one of the best actors we have in our haunt, he's my financial backer for my hobby AND, more importantly, he puts up with all the chaos when we have our monthly gatherings and builds. He even tries to help out with them when he can, but he's always here to support us and hang out with us.


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

I give my wife a perfect 10+++++++++++.

She isn't into Halloween and making props as much as I am.
But she gives me ideas for props, always on the look out for items I can use on props, and lets me know when I make a skull that can make someone sick.

She has never objected to the amount of money I have spent on prop materials.
As she says "If you like what you're doing, then go for it".

I do believe some of me has rubbed off onto her though.
She works in a doctors office as a medical transcriptionist.
She told me yesterday that a couple of women she works with asked her what kind of crafts or hobbies she does.
She told them she does glass painting and is studying for nursing school.
When asked what I did for fun, she said "He makes corpses".
She said she got that typical look, all of you know what I mean.

*THE LOOK*= mouth drops open, no words able to come from mouth, and that puzzled look like they didn't hear what they just heard.

She thought it was halarious, and couldn't wait to get home and tell me about it.
I'm so proud of her.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

WOW!!!
Except for the glass painting that is my wife to a 'T'.
She points out the good stuff,
no complaints about the $$,
even spell checks my work I'm a bad speller,
very supportive and she's a nurse, spooky...
You sure your not my ghost?

And yes, we know the LOOK, that's halarious!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Mine gets a 10+! She's even a member here.


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

TwistedDementia said:


> WOW!!!
> Except for the glass painting that is my wife to a 'T'.
> She points out the good stuff,
> no complaints about the $$,
> ...


I don't think I'm a ghost, not sure at the present. lol
But you got me thinking what I could do if I was one.
HHHMMMM, sounds like an idea for a new thread.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

I give mine a 4....u goes know she doesnt help or support me, so i give her a 4 for for her bitch level...lol


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

My hubby rates a 10; he doesn't help with setup or making props, but he thinks what I do is great, and he stays out of my way. Last year he even bought a mask and snuck up on some unwary trick or treaters. Can't complain about that!


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

Do I really need to rate my better half? I mean, comeon... it's Teary 

that's at least a 15


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

The only number I can give is by pleading the 5th! LOL


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

I'll rate my wife a "7". She is willing to help me with such things like making styrofoam tombstones with the dremmel, but at crunch time (about the middle of August) when props comes out to be worked on and things are all over, she gets a little rammy about it.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Sorry guys, but my wife Diana is the greatest wife ever to walk the earth, especially when it comes to anything with regards to Halloween Haunts.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Look's like most of us have great support for our haunting pleasure.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Hmmmm.....my better half?? Right now he's about a 7 1/2....but I think he's trying to rate a 10 this year. It's only May & he has already called his old army buddy to get us one of those huge army tents for this year's party, and he has been taking the kids to soccer practice & such so I can play with some of my tools. I picked up a dremel last year & found a band saw at a garage sale last summer. I am just now playing around with them and the garage has been converted to my "play room". Doesn't complain...too much....but he always loves the results when I put together the displays. Maybe I'll put a "spell" on him and get him a bit more motivated. Just think of what I could do with some more muscle!!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I would have to rate my hubby a 10 also.
For our party he sets the tent up, moves 
all my stone tombstones ,
sets all the tables and chairs up.
he also sets up the bon fire for the initial set off..
carrys all the beer ,booze and soda ice etc out,
he even cleans the bar and bathroom downstairs.
I'm probably forgetting something too. 
He is my muscle.
I do the rest of the set up.
I show him what I'm making or made and he's like wow that's cool.
He bitches cuz my work room a mess but then tells 
everyone wait til you see what she made this yr.
All in all he's a 10... I'll keep him


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

ScareShack said:


> I give mine a 4....u goes know she doesnt help or support me, so i give her a 4 for for her bitch level...lol


I was going to give mine a negative number. But I feel bad if your wife is just the same and you gave her a 4. So maybe a 4 would be about right.

He is not supportive until the middle of October. If he helps it is under duress or he has actually found something that actually interests him. Last year he made LED lights in 3 things for me. I was so shocked I about died! He will clean house for the party, but the entire time threatens to just leave and come back after it is over.

This is mostly because he is embarrassed by our house and yard. (You can see it at my photobucket,
Pictures by Baricuda - Photobucket
it is an old ranch style FL house built in '64, not one of those contemporary FL houses) We both work in medical and get invited to events at MD's houses and he thinks we should have the same. We are NOT docs! When we go to anyone else's house he will agree that maybe our house is bigger, or our yard isn't in as bad of shape or they don't have much kitchen space.

But it is also because he hates my obsession. Or so he says. He will not have any mention of it unless it is the season. Well you all know as well as I do that that is impossible if any props of decent construction are to be made. That is a big reason why I have basically nothing but simplicity in my haunt. I don't have any help and have a hard time being able to make anything "off season" (I'm not "allowed" to bring up the subject of the TCT that I just built or show it to him, yet, and he is pissed that I spent the day with some fellow haunters making it and that now I have another piece of $h!t to make room for, his words, not mine).

I truly think that he is just jealous that I use the computer so much to involve my obsession. That I am not paying attention to him, that I am not cleaning house, that I'm not using that time working to make more money. You name it. Now granted, the house needs cleaning, but it always does. He hasn't adjusted well to the fact that the kids are pretty well gone and it is only him and I to clean now, no more free labor!  So not as much to clean anyway.

But if he truly hated it he wouldn't help at all, don't you think? And he has helped me as well as a work friend whose husband is a halloween nut like me to set up their yard. And he has agreed to go with me to Ironstock, even tho' he says he will spend the entire time at the Patton museum. So I have to believe it is just jealousy. And he takes enjoyment when the ToT's/parents say anything nice about the haunt and yard.

Whatever it is, I don't care. I am going to continue to do my haunt. I do enough stuff that he is interested in because I know that he is interested in it. So if I'm the "bigger man" so be it. I love this stuff and if and when he croaks, god forbid, 'cuz I co love him dearly, I will continue to haunt!
:devil:


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

Though my boyfriend isn't into building props like I do, he loves Halloween and is very supportive and rates a 10. He's more into store bought professional-looking Halloween props than making your own. And he loves to take road trips with me (in the spring and in the heat of summer) to Los Angeles to go to the Halloween Club superstore and prowl the aisles. And he's often on ebay looking for cool vintage Halloween blowmolds (damn, they're getting expensive!). And we give each other Halloween themed Department 56 collectables for Christmas. He even costumes up for Halloween - which I don't do. So maybe I lose a point for that. :jol:


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I am going thru a divorce so I will give her a big fat Zero!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I give my hubby a big ole 10. I have to say that from the beginning of our relationship we have always supported each other and each other's hobbies. 

In fact, I told him last year that he was a "closet Halloweener". He likes helping me with my props, making costumes and having parties. He enjoys coming home and getting dressed up to greet the TOTs. He's the one I go to if I need a suggestion on a prop and what or how I would go about it. He's a construction worker so he knows all the mechanical things/measurements that I don't know. 

This being said, I also support his hunting, fishing, dart league, etc. hobbies. It's a two-way street.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

OK, touchy subject for me.

I am single... good in that I am the supreme authoritiy... no opposition... but also no one to share my joy with.

One of my biggest wishes/goals is to find a man to share my life and my passions with... those of you who have found your sould mate, whether they share the Halloween bug or not, should count yourselves lucky.

Death Touch I am here for you... I feel your pain.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

What ever you do, don't give up! It took me a 2nd time around to find the right one, so good luck to you on finding a man to share your life and passions with.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Lady Nyxie said:


> OK, touchy subject for me.
> 
> I am single... good in that I am the supreme authoritiy... no opposition... but also no one to share my joy with.
> 
> ...


Sounds like your perfect man may just be located at Ironstock, Hauntcon, Horrorfind Weekend, Great Lakes Frightfest or one of the many other conventions offered throughout the year.

Good luck Honey! You deserve a good man!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Lady Nyxie said:


> OK, touchy subject for me.
> 
> I am single... good in that I am the supreme authoritiy... no opposition... but also no one to share my joy with.
> 
> ...


Thank you Lady Nyxie. Just starting to enjoy the single life again. But not as easy as I thought. When you are used to 3 dogs in the bed with you and two screaming step teens yelling at you. But now I enjoy the silence. Just hard to get used to the silence. LOL.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

HMMMM...This was a tough question for me. At first i thought 5, but after reading some of your comments Id say he is probably closer to an 8 or 9. Granted he doesnt get excited, BUT he financially supports this whole obsession since i am in school. He cleans the house for the party cuz im so freaking frazzled that im gunna lose my mind by that time. He helps me set up my village usually i gotta nag a little, but he will help and tell me if it looks good or not. He buys me village pieces for special occasions. But best of all he bought me a Jack O lantern bowling ball, which if i may say so is THE coolest bowling ball ever. That was an xmas gift and it rocked. I got matching orange and black shoes from my mom. He really isnt into doing the outside, but did offer to get a security system to try and protect the investment. He shows off my photobucket page to anyone who he has any contact with for any length of time. And he keeps the kids and got a ride to work so i could go and make my FCG which he actually said was COOL (SHOCKER) Okay so i lied...in retrospect he's a 10. Now i feel kinda guilty cuz im not nearly this supportive with his HAM radio hobby. Gee thanks TD, now i gotta live with that guilt all day.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

I'd have to rate my wife a 5... she gets into Halloween, no where near the level I do, but she
hates it when I go overboard as she doesn't like too much emphasis on death.

She doesn't like how Halloween is taking over Christmas as she's Seventh Day Adventist and prefers 
the birth associated with Christmas over the death (supernatural) associated with Halloween.

Me, I say she reads too much into it because I like it for the fun of making new and different props!

Scott


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

turtle2778 said:


> HMMMM...This was a tough question for me. Now i feel kinda guilty cuz im not nearly this supportive with his HAM radio hobby. Gee thanks TD, now i gotta live with that guilt all day.


Come-on... He know's you love him, or He wouldn't be as supportive as He is!


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Mine just surprised me with a Skulltronix unit, full DMX and all, I don't even think I can begin to come up with a rating!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Brad, she's off the chart! What a fanatasic surprise! I'd give mine a 7 or 8, but she runs hot and cold during the year. It kinda depends on how much is being spent (she's an accountant). Like many folks that are lukewarm about Halloween, she doesn't like the time I spend on it but enjoys the screams and wide-eyed TOTs on the big night.


----------



## theworstwitch (May 27, 2007)

*He calls us "Halloween Sad-os"*

I'll give the man a 1. He just tolerates it. He doesn't get into it at all, and as he is from England he went TOTing like once in his life. Also, he refuses to wear any semblence of a costume. Our daughter is only 2 so we have yet to see if he will participate in TOTing with her or man the door at home-I can't see him doing either! The one thing he will do is carve a JOL, but only after I set a pumpkin and knife in front of him  But I DID get him to marry me on the good old wicked day. :devil:


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm with Sickie on this one... I plead the 5th on this one too


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Pretty close to perfect when you get emails like this...
I don't know if you looked, but on the www.buycostumes.com go under
adult costumes and then clearance. Some of those costumes are going for
like 29.99 and they would make good props. They have a dead pirate and
some kind of goule guy that I thought might work for something, just
a thought.


----------



## The Haunter (Apr 7, 2007)

My wife is a 10 shes the one who talked me into doing a comertial haunt and bought me a hearse for fathers day did I say 10 i meant 100


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

guess this is one thread i cant really post to if i dont got no one now can i?  lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

What can I say.....she let me build then let me go into e-commerce with it.

Well, storage is an issue. 

Does anyone have some extra?


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

Mines a 1. He generally rolls his eyes and nods whenever I mention anything remotely halloweeny...


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

Mine is has got to be the highest number there is. I used to drive by is house on my way to college that was all done up for Halloween and used to think "Man, would it be great to met those people". A couple years later I met this girl at a bar and we hit it off. Long story short. The first time she invited me to her house. I knew right were it was because it was her house I used to admire. We never decorated much at our apartment but last year when we bought our house she wanted to do up the front yard. We bought some props and made a hanging pirate cage. I made a grim reaper-ish style prop to stand in the cemetery. Since then I've been hooked and she just lets me go. Supporting my creative side. She looks for things at yard sales, goodwill, big lots, and Micheal's even when I'm not there. She is not the one that needs convincing to spend the money. She normally talks me into spending it on myself. She even likes that me and my 3 year old daughter have special "craft time" together. You know painting eyeballs, making paper mache items, coloring skulls. Hey how can you beat that.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

my girlfriend doesnt understand it, lol

my parents pretend to like it, but I don't think they do


----------



## nicole (Aug 12, 2006)

I give my better half a 10. He does not get into it like I do, but he is supportive. Last night we paper mached a deer (wolf) last night. He is also going to build me a coffin. He does think I am nuts though.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

I don't think 10 high enough for my wonderful wife. We share the insanity for halloween.Sometimes she says I'm go overboard, like picking up a Tickle me Elmo to dismember for pieces.
And then there is the tool sharing


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh! Tell me how you used it!


----------



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

My wife is about a 9. She is very supportive (even let me spend 1500.00 dollars on some pnuematic props this year)


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Dont ask that sickie...he might have used it in a naughty way.


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Well my better half is my right side. gonna start divorce precedings eventually so he don't count. OR...... it is lilly cuz she is the boss and i am just her minion. haha She tells me to jump and i do it in a few days... procrastinate?? who me?


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Sorry to disappoint, but Elmo's gut's going in an old mailbox.
My wife has taken hi eyes, for what I don't know


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Adam I said:


> Sorry to disappoint, but Elmo's gut's going in an old mailbox.
> My wife has taken hi eyes, for what I don't know


Not sure how you rated here? lol, I think you posted in the wrong spot.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Adam I said:


> I don't think 10 high enough for my wonderful wife. We share the insanity for halloween.Sometimes she says I'm go overboard, like picking up a Tickle me Elmo to dismember for pieces.
> And then there is the tool sharing





Sickie Ickie said:


> Oh! Tell me how you used it!


It's in response to Sickie's post...got a tad off topic..let the ratings resume.


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

My wife is about a 5. She lets me do my thing, but complains about me spending too much time on it. I turn it around on her sometimes, because she's invested a small fortune in her scrapbooking hobbie. She doesn't "get" the Halloween thing and I'm not sure why...overall, she is great, though.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I'm going to have to upgrade mine! Since Ironstock he has shown more interest, he will catch himself and cry a disclaimer, but there are signs of interest!
Bwahaha!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

my wife does pretty well, she likes to offer suggestions and has helped make and paint some items, she keeps a close eye on the dough but one of us has to...


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

My wife is a 10 ,she supports me and takes the kids out T. or T. when I'm at home haunting,and she never complains about my obsession. I love her.


----------

